# Potty training



## Nancy (May 3, 2005)

*I feel your pain!*

I got Wilson at 7 wks and he was accustomed to going in a pile of shredded papers (at the breeder's place), so he had accidents because he didn't yet know where he was supposed to go. LUCKILY we have hardwood floors, he would walk to one end of the room and just squat (he never went poop indoors). We just had to bring him outside once every hour, or whenever he would get up and start sniffing around. Always after every nap (and they say after play time too). Constantly reinforce "go outside" and when the pup does go outside immediately say "good boy - or girl". Goldens are smart dogs, if you are consistent (and very patient) they will catch on quickly (well my pup did). It took about 2 weeks before he started letting us know he needed to "go outside", and after 3 weeks we started to feel comfortable that he was housebroken. We still don't leave him outside his crate when we are not home, but when we are home - we trust he will let us know if he needs to go.

Hang in there - We used Nature's Miracle on the accidents to eliminate odor. Good luck and keep me posted! Nancy


----------



## Nicole's spirit (May 6, 2005)

Thank you! So there is a light at the end of the tunnel. It is really great to hear someone go through the same experience that we are. Spirit is scheduled for puppy training on 6/1 and I can't wait! I was not going to put her through training but a friend convinced me and I am glad that they did.


----------



## nan12345 (May 9, 2005)

*Potty Training*

Hi! We bought our golden retriever last week. She is four months old. The breeder we bought her from said she barked when she wanted to go out and that she was almost potty trained. Well, that hasn't been the case. She has peed on my rug a few times and we keep her in the kitchen and she pees and poops on the floor. She doesn't mess her crate and sleeps through the night. My husband built a pen for her in the backyard and when you bring her to it she does pee or poop but we're still having alot of accidents in the house. Since the accidents on my carpet I don't let her in the living room unless I'm absolutely sure she's just gone outside and then only for a short time supervised. I think the problem is that the breeder kept her upside all day and she could pee and poop at will. Any advise how we can get this show on the road. Nancy


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Nan, I would just keep bringing him out at every oportunity, after napping, eating, and playing. I wouldn't just drop him in his pen. I would bring him to where you want him to do his business and stay with him to see if he does. When he does say Good Boy and say a command you want to use for getting him to do his business. For us we always brought Clancy to the woods off our backyard. So we started saying Clancy Go Poo In The Woods. It has stuck and now no matter where we are, if we want him to do his stuff, we tell him to Poo In The Woods. But the point is, when we say that, he usually knows he is supposed to try and he may not have another chance for a while. So it is handy to have it as a command.

If you always get him out and praise him, eventually he will catch on.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Maybe I should mention a few things I feel should never be done.

Never put his nose in it if he does do it indoors. If you don't catch him in the act, any form of punishment won't mean a thing to the dog.

Never hit the dog for any reason. I prefer praise for doing the right thing, not punishment for doing something wrong.

If you do catch him in the act, a firm NO and bring him to where he is supposed to do it. Praise him when he gets it right.


----------



## finn1217 (May 3, 2005)

*Practice makes perfect!*

We got our 4 month old, Finn, when he was 8 weeks old and he had no concept of where to go to the bathroom. We got to the point where we took him out every 1/2 hour and gave him treats EVERY time he went to the bathroom along with lots of praise of course. Even this didnt train him too quickly but one day, it must have clicked because he hasn't peed in the house once since then.


----------



## Nicole's spirit (May 6, 2005)

My dog has been doing pretty good the last couple of days.. Nan I agree with the above replies we use "hurry up" and my dog seems to know that she has to go to the bathroom when I bring her out. Also someone told me that if you want them to go outside to go to the bathroom make sure that is what they are out there for. I have 2 children that want to play with her outside but not until she goes to the bathroom then I bring her in along with alot of praise, then wait a couple of minutes and bring her out to play. Also when she has a accident in the house I use "natures miracle" to get rid of the scent because if you don't get rid of that, the dog may always go to that spot.


----------



## pixiepurls (May 10, 2005)

you said he wines in the crate? is the crate near you? It's from what I read not a good idea to leave a dog in a crate in a room sperate from where you are currently making noise. They are social and want to be in the same room, even if in a crate!


----------

